# Quelles solutions  pour une install bootcamp sans lecteur.



## maximilien44 (6 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous.
j'ai un mac book pro de 2011, sous high sierra et je n'arrive pas a installer bootcamp sans lecteur optique.
j'ai essayer avec un lecteur externe, avec win 7 et win 10, fais des clés bootable win 10 et win 7. modifier le info.plist, désactivé le sip etc...
Et là je ne sais plus quoi faire .
je suis prêt a toutes options , je dois avoir un yosemite  qui traine avec carbon. si faut downgrader pour faire l'install pas de problème.

Maximilien


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> j'ai un mac book pro de 2011, sous high sierra et je n'arrive pas a installer bootcamp sans lecteur optique.
> j'ai essayer avec un lecteur externe, avec win 7 et win 10, fais des clés bootable win 10 et win 7. modifier le info.plist, désactivé le sip etc...
> Et là je ne sais plus quoi faire .


Ben rien, ce sera impossible en interne, car la version d'Assistant Boot Camp cherchera toujours la présence du SuperDrive. Ton modèle de 2011 ne permet pas d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso et il n'y a pas de parade. De plus, la modification du fichier .plist est périmée et pas pérenne sur tous les Mac.

Il y a une alternative, mais pas en interne... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et quelle que soit la version de Windows, il faut impérativement que la version soit en 64 bits.


----------



## maximilien44 (6 Octobre 2020)

hum hum, bizarre car le bootcamp me parle de l'iso?







je vais qd même suivre ton tuto j'ai un ssd de dispo.

maximilien


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> hum hum, bizarre car le bootcamp me parle de l'iso?


Oui, mais pas directement et ça change la donne, car il faut utiliser une clé USB.


maximilien44 a dit:


> j'ai un mac book pro de 2011, sous high sierra et je n'arrive pas a installer bootcamp sans lecteur optique.
> j'ai essayer avec un lecteur externe, avec win 7 et win 10, fais des clés bootable win 10 et win 7. modifier le info.plist, désactivé le sip etc...


Mais tu mentionnais une installation depuis le SuperDrive alors qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose d'utiliser une clé USB pour faire l'installation en ayant copié aussi les pilotes/drivers.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Octobre 2020)

hello à tous,
Bon le fait de voir la possibilité d'une installe par la clé m'a turlupinée pas mal de temps.
j'ai réessayer de faire des clés bootables win 10 depuis mac / pc avec windows/rufus/etcher....
les clés ne bootaient jamais.
et là c'est bon install win 10, sans lecteur ,sans bootcamp, et en interne.






grace à ce lien sur la création d'une clé usb windows bootable via un mac et le terminal.
l'astuce est de spliter le fichier install de windows.

https://gist.github.com/bmatcuk/fda5ab0fb127e9fd62eaf43e845a51c3

je pense que cela va faire des heureux.

Maximilien


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> grace à ce lien sur la création d'une clé usb windows bootable via un mac et le terminal.
> l'astuce est de spliter le fichier install de windows.


Un peu de lecture ou je mentionne une particularité en cas de problème... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Octobre 2020)

oki, là il split en deux parties.
mais le principal, c'est d'avoir mon vieux mac avec un dual boot windows, et le tout réalisé sans Boot Camp, sans les drivers apple, etc....

merci a tous
maximilien


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> mais le principal, c'est d'avoir mon vieux mac avec un dual boot windows, et le tout réalisé sans Boot Camp, sans les drivers apple, etc....


Je doute plus que fortement que tous les pilotes fonctionnent correctement, surtout pour le matériel Apple, WiFi, Bluetooth, etc. Tu es sûr sous Windows et dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques que tout est correct ?

L'autre alternative sans Assistant Boot Camp est en tête de cette section... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mon vieux MBP de 2010 fonctionne parfaitement avec un SSD en plus et bien entendu Windows.


----------



## maximilien44 (8 Octobre 2020)

Hello Locke,
tous est ok maintenant, par contre au debut un truc assez bizarre, le pc voyait deux ecrans, mais apres reinstalle des drivers video pas de soucis.
Maximilien


----------



## maximilien44 (8 Octobre 2020)

re Locke
Tu avais raison, il y avait bien un soucis sur le Contrôleur bluetooth et la cam..
J'ai pas réussi a downloader les drivers via l'assistant Boot Camp.
Donc je suis revenu sur le win 10, j'ai installer brigadier (en mode administrateur) qui m'a recréé le dossier Boot Camp avec le setup a l'intérieur. et install du setup avec compatibilité ( pour la seconde fois).
et là j'attend les mises a jours windows lol


----------



## maximilien44 (8 Octobre 2020)

Tout marche à merveille, mais il voit tjs deux écrans, doit  avoir un truc avec le drivers ati et le driver intel?

Maximilien


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> Tu avais raison, il y avait bien un soucis sur le Contrôleur bluetooth et la cam..


Je me disais aussi, mais bon Brigadier à bien téléchargé les bons pilotes/drivers correspondant à ton modèle. Sinon, depuis macOS je mentionne qu'il est possible en bas de la réponse #2 de télécharger individuellement lesdits pilotes que l'on stockera dans une clé USB. Par la même occasion, je t'invite à lire les autres réponses, car au fur et à mesure je donne des compléments d'information.


maximilien44 a dit:


> Tout marche à merveille, mais il voit tjs deux écrans, doit avoir un truc avec le drivers ati et le driver intel?


Qu'est-ce tu appelles 2 écrans, tu peux une copie écran pour que ce soit plus clair ?


----------



## maximilien44 (9 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour Locke




j'ai passé l'affichage en étendu sur le 2 , mais c'est bizarre qu'il voit un autre écran?

Maximilien


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> j'ai passé l'affichage en étendu sur le 2 , mais c'est bizarre qu'il voit un autre écran?


Ah oui, c'est comme si tu avais connecté un deuxième écran, ce qui est logique vu que dans la petite fenêtre contextuelle tu as 2 fois Intel HD Graphics 3000. Si tu fais un clic sur le 2e est-ce que tu peux en faire la suppression ? Sinon, dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques, tu n'aurais pas 2 fois la carte vidéo ? Si oui, normalement tu peux en supprimer une, mais bon c'est quand même un bug.


----------



## maximilien44 (9 Octobre 2020)

dans le gestionnaire de périphériques j'ai bien pour la carte vidéo, deux drivers le catalyst et le intel.
mais je t'avouerais je suis pas sur d'avoir envie de supprimer l'un ou l'autre, c'est un bug mineur, et le windows est bien stable.
et les options pour désactiver l'ecran 1, ne sont pas dispo (grisées).


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> et les options pour désactiver l'ecran 1, ne sont pas dispo (grisées).


Moi je parlais aussi de ceci...




...sur le 2, si tu fais un clic, que se passe-t-il, y'a-t-il une option de suppression, car il y a bien un doublon ?


----------



## maximilien44 (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour Locke
C'est ça aussi aussi qui est bizarre, j'ai pas d'options de suppressions, et toute les options en bas ne sont pas dispo.
J'ai un besoin d'avoir un windows pour la première semaine des vacances, pour pouvoir travailler loin de chez moi (avec les enfants). je Virerai un des drivers a mon retour, le intel ou le catalyst (la carte est une radeon 6700m)?
Maximilien


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> Virerai un des drivers a mon retour, le intel ou le catalyst (la carte est une radeon 6700m)?


Négatif, tu ne vires rien du tout, car ton MBP doit posséder une puce et une carte graphique. Depuis une session macOS, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? En allant un peu plus loin, tu maintiens la touche *alt*, un clic sur /Informations système, dans la fenêtre contextuelle tu iras dans Matériel/Cartes vidéo/Moniteurs. Une copie écran de chaque serait la bienvenue.

Tant qu'à faire, dans une session Windows, dans le Gestionnaires de périphériques dans Cartes graphiques, tu as quoi d'afficher ? Là encore une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## maximilien44 (12 Octobre 2020)

et hop




c'est une 6770 pardon.

et le intel


----------



## maximilien44 (12 Octobre 2020)

et la version pc.
quand je laisse le driver ATI, il me dis qu'il ne fonctionne pas correctement (meme en install compatibilité win 7) et il va le remplacer par microsoft si je passe par "mettre à jour le pilot" et là il dis qu'il n'y a plus de probleme.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Confirmation que ton MBP possède une puce et une carte graphique. Il n'y a aucune anomalie dans ta session macOS pour les pilotes. Dans ta session Windows tout paraît normal sauf le fait de voir ceci...





...mais au fait quelle est la version de Windows que tu as installé ? Que est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu as téléchargé, par défaut la dernière version porte le nom de *Win10_2004_French_x64.iso* ? En fin d'installation de Windows, tu as bien vu cet écran...




... ?


----------



## maximilien44 (12 Octobre 2020)

et bien je ne sais plus, une fois monté l'iso le fichier s'appelait CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9. 
j'ai télécharger l'iso le jour même chez microsoft.
par contre je n'ai pas eu la fenêtre bootcamp, car je ne m'en suis pas servi.

Le bootcamp ne voulait rien savoir, j'ai sans doute trop bidouillé le .plist de bootcamp.
Donc j'ai partitionner mon disque sur la gestion des disques.
puis j'ai créer ma clé bootable en suivant le liens que j'ai mis avant.
J'ai booter dessus et fait l'install de windows.
et je me suis servi de brigadier pour récupérer les drivers.

maximilien


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> et bien je ne sais plus, une fois monté l'iso le fichier s'appelait CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9.


Non, ça c'est le nom qui est affiché sur le Bureau lorsqu'on ouvre le fichier .iso.


maximilien44 a dit:


> par contre je n'ai pas eu la fenêtre bootcamp, car je ne m'en suis pas servi.


Erreur grave.


maximilien44 a dit:


> Le bootcamp ne voulait rien savoir, j'ai sans doute trop bidouillé le .plist de bootcamp.


C'est bien le genre de chose qu'il ne faut pas faire, de plus c'est périmé et ne fonctionnait que sur un modèle de Mac, donc aucunement pérenne comme solution. D'ailleurs il y a eu beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui ne sont jamais parvenus à leurs fins !


maximilien44 a dit:


> et je me suis servi de brigadier pour récupérer les drivers.


Pour Brigadier, rien à redire, ton problème ne peut pas provenir de lui puisqu'il téléchargera les pilotes/drivers exacts en corrélation avec ton modèle de MBP. Donc, pour moi ton problème est à la base en ayant bidouillé le fichier .plist qui a dû en modifier d'autres et pour le coup, c'est chercher une aiguille dans une meule de foin. A priori ton problème n'est pas dramatique, mais bon, pour le moment sans aucune solution !


----------



## maximilien44 (12 Octobre 2020)

bah oui, puis il va peut être falloir changer mon mac, après tant d'années de bons et loyaux services.
je vais attendre les futurs mac, bien qu'il semblerait que pour l'instant le bootcamp ne marchera pas pour windows.
Maximilien


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> je vais attendre les futurs mac, bien qu'il semblerait que pour l'instant le bootcamp ne marchera pas pour windows.


Ce que tu as lu c'est pour ARM, ensuite on n'en sait pas plus pour le moment, surement en fin d'année.


----------

